# Anyone in CONNECTICUT



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

Connecticut Attorney General Richard Blumenthal wants to ban...Poison arrow frogs SB 994

"Because he proposed these amendments to a bill that was already being heard, there will be no further public hearing on this legislation and it is regarded as having a good chance of passing. It is critical that pet dealers and their customers, friends and others contact committee members to oppose these amendments! The Impact. In his testimony, Attorney General Blumenthal recommended banning private ownership of exotics"

You might want to see this..

http://www.pijac.org/files/public/CT_SB_994.pdf


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I just don't get.....what the point is, WHY people---legislation---would go out of their way....to put a ban on poison dart frogs????

Aren't there more crucial, life shattering things in this world---even in that state or any for that matter---to be concerned with, rather than....come across as ignorant and presumptuous, and waste efforts and energy on a beautiful creature as this amphibian? 

For the life of me, it does not connect. It doesn't hit me. It's nonsensical. 



Alex


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I don`t understand it either.
Never did,never will.

John


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

The SB was about leg traps and Attorney General Richard Blumenthal added all the stuff about pythons primates ect.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

chadbandman said:


> The SB was about leg traps and Attorney General Richard Blumenthal added all the stuff about pythons primates ect.


Yea, a few month`s back here in CT. someone found an owl with his leg caught in one of those primitive leg trap`s.
Poor thing was dragging this trap around for who the hell knows how long.
It was rescued but they had to put it down.

John


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

The right people are not in place to hear nor explain our side of the hobby. 

We, as a hobby, need to look at the fish hobby and see how they delt with issues over the years and re-group. We are always being pictured as the biker with his kids holding the 15' burm. Beer in one hand and a dead rabbit in the other.

We could learn a lot from the fish trade, import, export and the problems they have settled with fish being released etc. I think we could use their advice.

I'm from Maine and I dont live there anymore due to the legal issues they created. I love NE but they are confused on whats the greater good.
Mac


----------

